# Perfect Toilet Install



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

No location problems at all. Mmm good


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoa...

Don't sit too close with wet hair..


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

whats the problem????LOL


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

For when you got that real stubborn deuce, you can hold onto the switch handle for that last bit of leverage.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Its only 400 amps, three phase

Sure you could let go


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Its only 400 amps, three phase
> 
> Sure you could let go


That must be one hell of a macerating toilet.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> That must be one hell of a macerating toilet.


No no no. Thats the disconnect for the heated seat! :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

My only question is, with the obvious electrical service. Why didn't you install a Bidet Seat? 

Come on man we are in the comfort business and a seat warmer would help sooth the frizzy hair. :laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Electric enema anyone?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bet its hard to take a dump when your butt is clinched as the voltage tickles your neck.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

This is what happens when you fail to highlite your blue prints.:laughing:


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

If you zoom in to the right of the electrical panel there is a pile of 1980 penthouse mags to boot


----------

